# Góc thư giãn > Góc nhiếp ảnh >  Đám cưới .......Đám cưới về trên làng quê !

## hoctap256

Chúc Mừng Hạnh Phúc anh Kem mút nhà ta kaka :Cool:

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Ga con, Gamo, nhatson, racing boy, Ryan, thanhtrung, thuhanoi, TLP

----------


## ahdvip

Chúc mừng ông anh nhé!!! Thử cảm giác rồi có kinh nghiệm gì truyền lại cho em nhá kekeke  :Big Grin:

----------

solero

----------


## CKD

Việc đầu tiên là hãy ăn chơi chán chê rồi cưới.

Quên, chúc mừng cụ Vân Du đã đeo gông giống mình.

----------

solero

----------


## Gamo

Uầy, chúc mừng Mr Kem thượng hạng đã lên chuồng, kakaka

----------

solero

----------


## zentic

Chuc mung anh chi hanh phuc

----------

solero

----------


## saudau

Chúc mừng bác trăm năn hạnh phúc

----------

solero

----------


## hungdn

Chúc mừng cụ Kem nhé, khổ rồi  :Big Grin:  đừng ngừng diy nhé

----------

solero

----------


## Tuanlm

Gọi ĐT chúc mừng thì nghe câu quen thuộc "Thuê bao...đang ở túi quần, quần ở chế độ gầm giường, cạnh hai đôi dép và một số anh em khác... Vui lòng ko làm phiền"......hee hee

----------

solero

----------


## Nam CNC

Hahaha giờ đây bác Kem đã có kem để mút, đừng có kể kinh nghiệm cái quái gì hết cho chúng nó thèm, chỉ cần luôn cố gắng cười cười là được . Chúc mừng chú nha.


 Bây giờ chú kem chuyển qua nghiên cứu bộ chân robot trợ lực là được rồi hehehe.

----------

solero

----------


## CBNN

chúc mừng chúc mừng bác !

----------

solero

----------


## anhcos

Chúc mừng bác kem bước vào con đường đau khổ  :Wink: .

Làm cho Đức nhà ta sốt ruột hay sao ấy, còn cụ Nam thì khuyên quá đỉu luôn.

----------

solero

----------


## buithonamk42

Chúc mừng bác, lại phải khoan với taro rồi.

----------

solero

----------


## Ga con

Chúc mừng,
Giờ mới biết nick Kem là bác Vân Du.

Thanks.

----------

solero

----------


## tcm

Chúc mừng hạnh phúc.
Mong bác không nuối tiếc những năm tháng tự do đã qua.

----------

solero

----------


## Tuấn

Chúc mừng cụ Kem, tự dưng mềnh lại thấy thương lão Biết tuốt là sao nhỉ :P

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo, solero

----------


## Gamo

> Hahaha giờ đây bác Kem đã có kem để mút, đừng có kể kinh nghiệm cái quái gì hết cho chúng nó thèm, chỉ cần luôn cố gắng cười cười là được . Chúc mừng chú nha.
> 
> 
> Bây giờ chú kem chuyển qua nghiên cứu bộ chân robot trợ lực là được rồi hehehe.


Lão Nam có 1 bộ robot trợ lực hết xẩy luôn ấy  :Big Grin:

----------

solero

----------


## Mr.L

CHÚC ANH CHỊ TRĂM NĂM HẠNH PHÚC ^^ nhìn mà nôn ^^ anh hoctap256 chừng nào tới anh

----------

solero

----------


## Nam CNC

nhìn mà nôn cái gì cha , bộ chú chưa động thủ gì với em nó sao chú " muốn rờ L...." , chú tháng sau cũng lên xe bông rồi mà !!!!

----------

Gamo, solero

----------


## hoctap256

Ủng hộ cái Set Z mà mr Kem nhà ta bảo dao hịn máy hịn gia công nút cán không cần set Z luôn kaka

----------

solero

----------


## thuhanoi

Chúc mừng bác kem mới tậu 1 CNC đa năng  biết vâng lời  :Big Grin:

----------

solero

----------


## Gamo

Chà, coi chừng sau 1 năm thì bác ấy trở thành CNC ớ  :Wink:

----------

solero

----------


## huyquynhbk

chúc mừng HP a Kem nhé!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

solero

----------


## anhcos

> Chà, coi chừng sau 1 năm thì bác ấy trở thành CNC ớ


Cụ Gà nói đúng, kem nhà ta vớ được cái cnc controller thì đúng hơn.

----------

solero

----------


## Tuấn

Cnc Controller thì bình thường cắm pin vào là xong, cái này....  cắm vào rôì lại phải rút ra hay sao ấy ạ ?  :Smile:

----------

solero

----------


## Gamo

Qua lão Nam mượn cái chân robot của lão ấy bác ợ, ko thì run chân chết  :Wink:

----------


## thang1402

chúc mừng cụ kem bắt đầu khổ,chúc ngày này năm sau cụ diy con cnc mini nhé.

----------

solero

----------


## solero

Nay em báo hỉ trên TN, giờ mới tỉnh. Cám ơn các cụ nhiều! Nhà xa mời các cụ không đi được thì ngại. Có điều kiện mời các cụ lên TN chơi em sẵn lòng đón tiếp. Cụ H-D bay về tới nơi chưa?

----------


## Gamo

Cụ H-D chắc còn đang lang thang ở SG. Hôm qua tính làm tài xế cho cụ ấy mà vướng cái phần mềm cho khách hàng chưa xong.

----------


## solero

> chúc 2 anh chị đầu bạc răng long ^^


Vừa mới cưới đã chúc đầu bị bạc hết tóc, răng bị long. Bác trù ẻo vc em đấy à?  :Mad:

----------


## trancanhluong

Đẹp đôi quá

----------


## writewin

chấp nhận vô chuồng rồi hả thím du, ren ko mời a e ra tham dự vậy tuần vừa rồi có ra hà nội, biết ông đám cưới sớm hơn thì lên thái nguyên chơi rồi, he he

----------


## solero

> chấp nhận vô chuồng rồi hả thím du, ren ko mời a e ra tham dự vậy tuần vừa rồi có ra hà nội, biết ông đám cưới sớm hơn thì lên thái nguyên chơi rồi, he he


Ông chắc nửa năm rồi mới vào diễn đàn nhể? dạo này tiền đè chết người chưa?

----------

